# Yarn in the Baltic countries



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm heading out on a Baltic cruise in July and wondered if anyone could recommend any yarn shops to go to in Oslo, Copenhagen, Berlin, St. Petersburg, Helsinki, Tallinn (Estonia) or Stockholm. Or perhaps a certain brand of yarn I should bring home?

(My husband's gonna love looking in yarn shops, right? Oh well....actually, he's a pretty good sport as long as I don't push too much.)

Thanks, KPers. I know many of you must have traveled in these cities so I'm picking your brains!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I haven't been there yet, but there might be some yarn shops entered in the KnitMap: http://www.knitmap.com/
And if you find some that aren't there, you could be the one to add them for the benefit of future travellers.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I haven't been there yet, but there might be some yarn shops entered in the KnitMap: http://www.knitmap.com/
> And if you find some that aren't there, you could be the one to add them for the benefit of future travellers.


Thanks, I'll check it out. I have never heard of knitmap.com. You are always such a welcomed wealth of knowledge, Jessica-Jean. What would all of us at KP do without you??

Happy knitting.


----------



## Isabel.L (Feb 4, 2015)

That cruise looks awesome..... so jealous. Are you taking the 7 day or 12 day? Maybe I could find a travel companion that loves knitting to share a room with. None of my friends knit....


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

You might take a look at "Craft Cruises" web site. I was at a knitting retreat last weekend and heard nothing but raves about them. It might be that you could find a 'roomie' through them for a cruise you find interesting. You'd already have a lot in common!

I'm taking a Baltic cruise in August and am really looking forward to the stop in Estonia!


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

sutclifd said:


> You might take a look at "Craft Cruises" web site. I was at a knitting retreat last weekend and heard nothing but raves about them. It might be that you could find a 'roomie' through them for a cruise you find interesting. You'd already have a lot in common!
> 
> I'm taking a Baltic cruise in August and am really looking forward to the stop in Estonia!


Is there a particular shop you are going to in Tallinn?


----------



## Liv (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi, I have been to Stockholm quite a few times as my daughter lives there with our only grandchild. I was last there for Christmas just gone and I have to say that I haven't seen such a thing as a yarn shop. But having said that, I have bought yarn there but it was from a discount shop that had it cheap. The name of the shop was called 
Rusta. But from memory, there wasn't a great choice. I hope this helps, and I am certainly not saying that there aren't yarn shops in Stockholm, just that I didn't see them.


----------



## scrappyfox (Apr 10, 2013)

This looks like the same cruise my husband and I took several years ago. I also looked for yarn stores etc and didn't find anything. Although when we stopped in Finland there was a Saturday Market and as we walked down the length of booths tuked way back in one, was a lady selling her hand spun yarn from her own sheep. So of course I could not pass this up and I believe the discount of finish money to US good. I think I only paid about $3 a skein and they were large skeins. I do believe the yarn shops are off the beaten path, so if you have time ( sometimes time is very short on this cruise) grab a taxi and ask the driver for info. Hope this helps


----------

